# lathe belt



## tritonkev (20 Dec 2014)

hi all first post here on the forum
I have just bought an old union metal wood lathe my question is the leather drive belt slips how tight should it be or do I replace with a new one I some on ebay but they aren't leather but recommended for lathes and they impregnated with rubber to stop slipping
any advice appreciated 
oh I don't know what model union lathe it is


----------



## shipbadger (20 Dec 2014)

Suggest you contact this chap: 
Tony Griffiths Phone: 01298-871633 (from overseas: **44-1298-871633) Fax: 01298-872874 from 09:00 to 23:00 GMT (except Sunday)
email: [email protected] or write: lathes.co.uk, Wardlow, Tideswell, BUXTON, Derbyshire, SK17 8RP

His website http://www.lathes.co.uk/ is usually considered as the starting point for any question regarding types of lathes etc. He also supplies spares, manuals etc.. You'll find a fair bit of information about Union lathes there.

Tony Comber


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (20 Dec 2014)

He definitely knows his stuff, very nice guy to talk to as well.


----------



## tritonkev (22 Dec 2014)

many thanks


----------



## woodpig (22 Dec 2014)

I think reinforced fabric link belts are the modern alternative to leather ones. I think Chronos may sell them?


----------

